# vertical drawer slides?



## TheEverymanShow (Sep 23, 2014)

I am looking for a type of drawer slide that will work in a vertical application. I am wanting to put a hidden compartment inside a mantle and to access it I want to pull down on a door and then the compartment slide down from inside. The lowering of the compartment needs to be somewhat slow and contained but I also want it to have a positive lock when it is pushed all the way in.

Does anybody have any ideas? I appreciate the help.

Thank you


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Any ball bearing slide will work but you want a soft
opening under force of gravity and that probably
does not exist. You'll have to engineer a weight
or spring system yourself to slow the travel.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

You didn't mention how much weight you are lowering and raising, but I'm imagining a self winding/tensioning spring.
...think, garage door counter balance type spring, window shade, home movie screen and combine with full extension drawer slides.

...just a thought

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I would use something similar to the hardware used on vertical sliding windows. You might be able to get an old window and adapt the hardware for your application. The hardware is probably available, buy I know not where.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

Electrical linear actuator

You can find them cheaper than these people sell them.

http://www.motioncontrolproducts.com/electric-actuator/mxe-series-linear-actuator.php?cat=5

I have one I took off an old 12' satellite dish that will extend 30" I was going to use it to make a television slid out of sight into a cabinet when I'm able to do more.


----------



## TheEverymanShow (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the ideas and suggestions


----------



## creativecarpenter (Nov 5, 2014)

I would use drawer slides along with a gas spring to lift or lower. They are pretty cheap, and are made in a wide range of sizes and weight range. There are even some that are dual action lifting and lowering. It will lower your project at a quiet controlled speed. All you would need to do is design a trigger system to hold your project in the closed position. Then when released the compartment would lower slowly.


----------

